# Do you bridle over your halter?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Generally speaking, no. All of my horses get the halter taken off to put the bridle on.

The only exception I have is if I am working a young horse. If I have any trouble getting them to stand still for bridling, I like to have as much control over their head as possible so I leave the halter on. When I'm lunging, I want to work them with the bit in, so I'll leave a halter underneath to lunge them with and have the bridle over the top of it. Then, I can just unsnap the lead and ride. Once they get to the point that they no longer need warmed up before riding and I can bridle them without issue, the halter comes off.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I only bridle over my halter when I may need my halter for something, like tying on a trail or training of some sort. 

If a horse won't stand still while being bridled if you take off their halter, that's a training issue that I would want to fix rather than putting up with it by not pulling the halter off.


----------



## Little Mare (Aug 21, 2013)

On broke horses, no. I also don't go on trails, which is where I've seen the most people doing this (I guess as a 'just in case').

I have done as smrobs mentioned, lunge while a bit is in, and hop on afterwards. Most of the time, though, even greenies only have one piece of tack on their head.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.

With my horse, I don't have too. She bridles just fine and leads with a bridle just fine as well. 
But if I am saddling up and then doing ground work/lunging before riding I'll leave it on. Or if the bf is going to ride I leave it on underneath as well. He is still a newbie rider so occasionally gets a lunge line lesson. 
If I think I'm going to tie at any point, say out on a ride, I leave it on. But with my current horse I can not tie her anymore, so its no longer an issue.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I like the halter on under the bridle as a 'just in case' when I leave my place. I'm giving serious thought to getting a halter/bridle combo - it seems to be the best of both worlds for trail riding.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It depends on what I'm doing and which horse I'm riding.

If I'm going out to fix fence I do. The horse may have to stand tied (if there are trees) for a while. Most horses I ride are hobble trained, if so, then I don't. I don't leave them on the polo horses during their chukkers. In fact, on them I have rope halters that are too large to put over the headstalls while they are waiting.

If I'm riding with newbies I do leave the halter on under my horse's bridle. It seems like I have to get off a bunch and give the newer riders attention pretty often. Such as adjusting tack for them. And, then I have a halter in case I need to lead someone. I don't trust them to keep track of a lead rope and don't want it dropping and their horse stepping on it.

Some horses I ride go with a bosalito under the headstall and have a get down rope attached.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Not at all. They stand still (even young ones) and as an extra measure I buckle it around their neck so I have a "back up plan" incase they are squirmy wormy.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Only on trail rides and if they're very very new babies. Other than that no.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Always. I see no harm, and it helps when I want to use her halter on a trail.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

No. I don't like the look, I think it makes bridles fit weirdly, and it just looks lazy to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I take the halter off and put it in my saddle bag so if I ever need it then I can just take it out and put it on.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

I leave it on as I mainly trail ride. I also leave a lead attached and looped around the horn as I tend to dismount a bit and its easier to have something to tie with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We always leave the halters on when we ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i think i've only left the halter on underneath twice in my life - both times on long trail rides. most of my riding these days is in the arena or just up and down a grassy walkway area at my barn, so not needed. light rope halters fit much better under bridles. the nylon webbing halters just look bulky and make the horse's head look 'cluttered'. i also ride in an english bridle with a cavesson, so a halter would really get in the way.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I leave the halter on only with green horses who I want to work with the bit in their mouth but with it not doing anything, with kids that I am ponying (to attach the lead line too. I really try not to lead with the reins in case the horse spooks or something), or if I'm on the trails and the horse isn't great at hobbling yet. Otherwise I do take it off. When I do leave one on though, it is always the rope halter, not a nylon halter because nylon tends to mess with the bridle.


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

I always leave the halter on but I am mostly a trail / mountain rider and in a wreck where I have to tie a horse fast I don't want to be fumbling with a halter in a saddle bag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I only leave the halter on if I'm going off property, at which point I use a rope halter. Otherwise I take off the halter and bridle him. He ground ties so him walking off while I switch gear is not something he sees as an option.

Also wanted to add that if a horse is that cinchy you might want to have him checked for ulcers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll leave the halter on under the bridle sometimes when I go trail riding. My horse and I are new to trail riding by ourselves (well, I'm new to it... my horse's last owner said she rode on the trail alone most of the time), and it makes me feel better knowing that I can dismount and lead if the need were to come up.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

I only leave the halter on when going on longer trail rides where there's a possibility I'll want to dismount and either lead or tie for a break.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

When my horse and I had issues going out alone on the trail I always had a halter and lead on. I have since bought a "cowboy" lead rope with no metal snap --it girth hitches to a rope halter. This combo I use only on long trail rides where we stop for grass or a break. I loop the excess lead around the neck mountie style.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

No I don't. They need to learn to stand still when bridled so I always start them off in a confined space where they cant see a chance to wander
I do use a headcollar/halter over the top of a bridle when I'm lunging in tack but its not like I'm going to spend that much time working one like that
If I want to tie up on a trail ride I prefer to fasten a rope halter around my waist - I think having any more stuff fastened on its head is likely to be uncomfortable for the horse for several hours especially in how weather
The nipping when tacking up - that's a No No. I wouldn't hand feed to deter as that's almost like rewarding it for doing it. A sharp tap works better I find.
You should make sure that nothing is pinching the horse though and that the saddle fits well and no sore back problems


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I keep mine on as a just in case, but also because we are still having trouble bridling him. We can get him bridled however, but he is a butt about it and it's easier to put it on with the halter on.
A few days ago was show time - when we tried putting his bridle on without the help of his halter - I am glad we did this part early because he loves to stick his head in the air. But we are working on it and I have beent trying to take the halter off when his bit is in - Brisco still needs work on that because he has never had to do that before. I tried it once and had to take bridle off. He though I was taking the bit out and it wasn't turning out real pretty - so everything came off. But so far he has been doing pretty good!


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

jaydee said:


> No I don't. They need to learn to stand still when bridled so I always start them off in a confined space where they cant see a chance to wander
> I do use a headcollar/halter over the top of a bridle when I'm lunging in tack but its not like I'm going to spend that much time working one like that
> If I want to tie up on a trail ride I prefer to fasten a rope halter around my waist - I think having any more stuff fastened on its head is likely to be uncomfortable for the horse for several hours especially in how weather
> The nipping when tacking up - that's a No No. I wouldn't hand feed to deter as that's almost like rewarding it for doing it. A sharp tap works better I find.
> You should make sure that nothing is pinching the horse though and that the saddle fits well and no sore back problems


We only hand feed him because we read a study that said if you make it a positive thing, he won't bite. I don't think it's working. I've tried giving him a tap with my hand, lead rope, riding crop etc. Nothing works. The saddle fits fine, no pinching, as the sweat marks are always even. The chiropractor was out last week and said he wasn't ouchy at all, so IDK. I think it's just because he was allowed to do it since he was 3 and now his 16. Old habits die hard I suppose.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

DancingArabian said:


> I only leave the halter on if I'm going off property, at which point I use a rope halter. Otherwise I take off the halter and bridle him. He ground ties so him walking off while I switch gear is not something he sees as an option.
> 
> Also wanted to add that if a horse is that cinchy you might want to have him checked for ulcers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He just had a complete vet work up last Saturday and had no issues. Apparently his old owner has been allowing this behavior for the last 13 years, so it's hard to break him of it. But we are working on it.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I trail ride and do not but many do. I think it is dependent on the horse. I am fortunate to have an awesome mare that will stand still and be saddled without even being tied. the farrier swears he could shoe her without tying her up. I see many people out on the trails that do and I think whatever works for you


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

This is one of my biggest fashion pet peeves, but it's mostly the aesthetic that bugs me. I typically ride my horse with a western noseband and use it to tie just in case. But my mare also ground ties, so it's not a huge issue. I don't allow my horses to move away when changing from halter to bridle.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

No, not normally. I recently rode my pony on the road and I did then just because I felt it was a safety precaution. All the horses at the therapy center I volunteer at wear halters under their bridles because we clip on reins to the halter for the riders that way they don't have any bit contact (unless they are good enough to ride with a bit).


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I personally don't. I hate the way it looks, and my horse is good for bridling and will stand still when i take off the halter and put it on a stall or on my grooming bucket, and put his bridle on.

My riding instructor will leave halters on her lesson horses because it makes transitions between lessons alot smoother.

each to there own. It doesn't hurt the horse. I just hate the way it looks LOL I think if i WAS going to do it with my boy I would use his rope halter so it looks less bulky and cluttered. or I would purchase a halter/bridle combo as someone mentioned above. My friend was using one with her gelding and i absolutely love it!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The only time I will ever leave the halter on is if we are heading out trail riding for a few hours, and we are heading in a truly dense forest area somewhere. Other than that no, the halter always comes off even when im working with young horses.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I almost always do, even though my horse is perfectly fine to bridle or lead with the bridle. I suppose I just do it out of convenience and habit.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

wonder if i can just clip the reins to the halter?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Never. It's just not necessary for the kind of riding that I do.


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

If trail riding I do. Or working with a young horse. Otherwise no


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I use Zilco or running bear headstalls specifically designed to button onto a rope halter. No throat latch just the crown and cheeks. Reins have quick release screw locks, so can use them as a lead line.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I trail ride but very rarely leave the halter on under the bridle. About the only time I will is if I want to see how a young horse will do going bitless on the trail and I will have reins attached to both bridle and halter and will only use the bridle reins if I have to.


----------



## EquineCloud (Sep 4, 2013)

I say no, the only time I would leave it on is if I had to. The halter can run against the bridle and the horses skin. (Which isn't the best for the bridle or horse)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

When I am trail riding I leave my rope halter on underneath and I just tie up the extra tail to my saddle horn. 

I never leave it on in the arena. 

I was looking into the trail riding halter bridle combos which have the bit piece that clips in and out. I like the idea but haven't decided if it is a gimmick. They are also really expensive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I always leave on a rope halter under bridle we trail ride alot never area ride. Halter under bridle comes in handy if the need for ponying another horse. I also always have a lead rope along.


----------



## JillJessie (Sep 4, 2013)

I ride my horse in a halter... so no


----------

